
An Immigrant with an Accent: How I embraced my weird-sounding English - asoli
https://medium.com/@asksoliman/an-immigrant-with-an-accent-4f6cf6796e7a
======
villedepommes
Most of us seem to embrace our "weird-sounding English" sooner or later. The
truth is that Americans don't care much about our accents, it's our own
insecurities speaking. Occasionally you might meet someone who does, but then
you wouldn't want to work for them anyways since they'll find a reason to be a
bigoted piece of shit to you whether you have an accent or not.

